# TOLEDO, OH: "Thor" FREE TO GOOD HOME



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*THIS IS A CROSSPOST FROM CRAIGSLIST. I DO NOT HAVE ANY FURTHER INFORMATION ABOUT THIS DOG. THE MAN'S NAME AND PHONE NUMBER WERE PUBLISHED IN THE CRAIGSLIST POST:*

Free German Shepherd to good home. He was found on the streets around three months ago, I took him in till i can find a good home for him. I named \him Thor, he is a very hyper dog that requires a lot of room or someone with time to run him a few miles each day. He is a very loving dog but does need some work. he is potty trained. If interested please contact Bill Thieman at 567 868 904 thank you.


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

Aw he's handsome!! :wub:


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I just noticed there is a number missing from the phone number. Here is a link to the Craigslist post:

http://toledo.craigslist.org/pet/3134915245.html


----------



## DiezelnSamson (Sep 18, 2012)

The post was deleted off Craigslist.  I was too late!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Here's another one on Craigslist - they're asking a $150 rehoming fee:

German Shepherd


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Apparently the new ad was also flagged for removal from Craigslist - hopefully he finds a good home - he looked like a nice dog.


----------

